

The Internet Explorer 9 HTML5 Canvas Campaign - roschdal
http://freeciv.net/internet-explorer-html5-canvas-campaign.jsp

======
roschdal
Please show your support for the HTML5 canvas element in the next version of
Internet Explorer. As a developer on the Freeciv.net project, I know that not
having support for HTML5 canvas in Internet Explorer is one of the biggest
problems with choosing HTML5 to develop a cool web service at the moment.

~~~
pavs
I want them to be standard complaint across the board, not just a single
element of a future standard.

~~~
memoryfault
You should check out their blog, they really seem to be making an effort to do
just that.

<http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/>

~~~
pavs
I have been following their blog since the beginning. While they improved a
lot in compare to their work on previous versions, I still think they are no
where close to being in the same level as the other three popular browser in
terms of standard compliance.

Few things to note:

\- They are cherry picking on what standards they want to implement. While
other browsers have already done it.

\- They are apending more time spreading PR BS against chrome and FF and how
they are less secure than IE.

\- They recently declared a 2 year release cycle for IE. With IE9 expected to
be released in the end of 2011. Can you imagine a browser release cycle that
is ~2 years? They have learned nothing from the days of IE6.

------
memoryfault
Interesting. I heard they aren't supporting WebSQL because they teamed up with
Mozilla to propose a different local storage called IndexedDB.

Anyone have a clue as to why there is no canvas support in IE9PP? The IE team
has been big on pushing the fact that the want to support the standards - is
there some controversy around the canvas element like there is around WebSQL?

~~~
fffff
The IE team can never seriously pursue standards in the long term as long as
they are part of Microsoft. They have done everything in their power for years
to undermine standards and especially torpedo the viability of standards-based
browsers and cause them to stagnate.

The real push should be to get everyone else to support it, and Microsoft can
choose to support it or be left in the dust. There would be far more progress
if all the others didn't have to continuously fight w3c kowtowing to
Microsoft. W3c is as bad in this regard as ECMA. There is a real reason the
html5 push started outside w3c, because w3c killed this sort of thing for
years and then, when it started getting real steam on the outside, w3c
promptly does everything it can to bring it inside and place Microsoft
officially in charge so they can sabatoge it.

If Microsoft supported it, they would implement it, no questions, as with any
number of other standards. They only game this sort of standards process.

------
gord
Better that millions of users worldwide see this :

<canvas>Please install a standards compliant browser, we recommend : Firefox,
Opera, Safari, Chrome</canvas>

The reality is, M$hit are so far behind, that if they were to do the right
thing and add canvas, it would just prolong the inevitable.

Let IE die with dignity, please.

~~~
omellet
Well, if you put that message in a <canvas> tag, IE users won't see it.

~~~
gord
perversely that illustrates my point...

------
paulgb
Slightly off-topic, but through this I learned that Processing was ported to
Javascript by John Resig. The demos look good
<http://processingjs.org/learning/basic>

------
jared314
This campaign needs a better logo/central figure. Perhaps Mr. Splashy Pants
can do the world another favor. :)

